# Orange diamond goby make a mess...



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Just bought a diamond goby yesterday but it already made a sand storm in my tank, will it gonna ruin my water quality by that? i have SPS and LPS in my tank. if it does i gonna bring it back to the store.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

It's sifting the sand, which is a good thing, but it will leave you with a sandstorm for a while if you didn't rinse your sand really well, or have lots of detritus building up. It will eventually settle down, but if you dont take him back, you'll have to start vacuuming the sand for the next week or so to help clean it up a bit, or the storm could last for months.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

duckhams said:


> It's sifting the sand, which is a good thing, but it will leave you with a sandstorm for a while if you didn't rinse your sand really well, or have lots of detritus building up. It will eventually settle down, but if you dont take him back, you'll have to start vacuuming the sand for the next week or so to help clean it up a bit, or the storm could last for months.


so it because my sand is so dirty rite? after it cleans the junk from the sand, the sand storm will gone?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

andy said:


> so it because my sand is so dirty rite? after it cleans the junk from the sand, the sand storm will gone?


Yep. But it takes time. So you can take him back and the sand storm will settle quickly, or you can help him clean up, vacuum the sand, increase filtration, filter socks, floss, hang on filters whatever you have to catch/suck that debris out.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

andy said:


> so it because my sand is so dirty rite? after it cleans the junk from the sand, the sand storm will gone?


after it will clean your sand, it will die because it can not sift the rocks....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Even the sand is clean they will still create a sand storm from time to time. Ask Sig the two leopard wrasses he sold me, he would know  (I still have them and they settle in a corner where they stir up a sand storm every night before bed, so I can't place any corals on the sand in that corner).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> Even the sand is clean they will still create a sand storm from time to time. Ask Sig the two leopard wrasses he sold me, he would know  (I still have them and they settle in a corner where they stir up a sand storm every night before bed, so I can't place any corals on the sand in that corner).


I am sorry, but I told you...

wrasses are different from goby. They eat regular food and If goby does not it would not last long. all mine are gone within 6 months

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

No worry I kind of like them, aside from the storm they create


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

mine eat flake and pellets and frozen.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Rite now it always hiding in the burrow but it will show up like three times a day lol.when i look closer it went bak to its burrow again.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

my yellow watchman goby eats pellets all the time. he is 4 yrs old i believe, and there isnt much to eat in my 29g biocube other than pellets.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya i feed mostly NLS pellets, sometimes brine shrimp and jumbo mysis, gonna try feed some hikari frozen krill tomorrow.


----------

